# how does this whole thing work???



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

hello fellow hunters, i have a question on the whole seasons for ducks and geese, this is my 1st year hunting them and im so confused on this stuff, idk what zone to follow north or lake erie because our spots r located under both them its in the north zone and the lake erie zone and im just not sure which to follow, and they also have differnt bag limits. i just dont want to go out and get busted by the law for something like that. which one does ladue fall under?
and if u could also list season dates and bag limits, yes i know its odnr but im just so confused and frustrated right now, becasue i was hoping if the seasons r right that i could get out this weekend to either chase ducks or geese... plz helpppppppp..... thanks
-quick- [email protected]


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

north zone is above rt 30 east to west ,with a few small exceptions. and that is both for ducks and geese. the lake erie zone has it's own rules for geese not ducks. geese is N/S/ and lake erie zone. ducks is N/S divided by rt 30 from pa to indiana. allthough the lines does wander north and south of rt 30 in a few counties. so you would have to check the actual county divider lines. . the lake erie goose zone is close to the turnpike from east to west as the divider line. but again you have to check the odnr map . read and print publication #295 from the odnr.http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_waterfowl.aspx


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i dont hunt them but i know you cant hunt them during gun week, and i think they come back in on the 15th or the 18th.of dec,good luck and yes they make every thing in the book hard to under stand.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually you can hunt waterfowl during gun week I believe that and coyote and boar arethe only thing. goose is still open in the lake erie zone but closed in the north zone


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

from what i read ladue is in the lake erie zone because it is north of I-80
SPECIES OPEN SEASON DAILY BAG LIMIT POSSESSION LIMIT AFTER FIRST DAY 
Canada Geese LAKE ERIE ZONE
October 16 - November 14, 2010
&
November 20 - January 2, 2011

NORTH ZONE
October 16 - November 28, 2010
&
December 18 - January 16, 2011

SOUTH ZONE
October 16 - November 7, 2010
&
December 11 - January 30, 2011

2
4 

Light Geese
(Snows, Blues, Ross') 10 20 
White-fronted Geese 1 2 
Brant 1 2 
these are the goose hunting dates and limits


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

DAILY BAG LIMIT POSSESSION LIMIT AFTER FIRST DAY 
Ducks NORTH ZONE
October 16 - November 14, 2010
&
November 20 - December 19, 2010

SOUTH ZONE
October 16 - October 31, 2010
&
December 11, 2010- January 23, 2011

6*
12

Coots 15 30 
Mergansers 5* 10 
*Daily Bag Limits
Ducks: Daily bag limit of 6 ducks not to include more than 4 mallards (only 1 of which may be a hen), 3 wood ducks, 1 black duck, 2 redheads, 2 scaup (bluebill), 1 canvasback, 1 mottled duck, or 2 pintails.
Mergansers: Daily bag limit of 5, not to include more than 2 hooded mergansers.
Coots: Daily bag limit of 15.




these are the duck dates and limits


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks everyone for ur help
[email protected]


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> hello fellow hunters, i have a question on the whole seasons for ducks and geese, this is my 1st year hunting them and im so confused on this stuff, idk what zone to follow north or lake erie because our spots r located under both them its in the north zone and the lake erie zone and im just not sure which to follow, and they also have differnt bag limits. i just dont want to go out and get busted by the law for something like that. which one does ladue fall under?
> and if u could also list season dates and bag limits, yes i know its odnr but im just so confused and frustrated right now, becasue i was hoping if the seasons r right that i could get out this weekend to either chase ducks or geese... plz helpppppppp..... thanks
> -quick- [email protected]


ladue is done no birds there


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

y were u up their?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just a helpful hint DONT!! listin to everything you here on here and asume its all true.. everybody in the north zone says they have no birds, i went up yesterday and we killed our 8 mallards by 8:30am and watched over 100 mallards land in front of us waitin for odd balls. you just have to scout yourself. no one is goin to tell ya theres birds around, i will admit i wont either.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

hey ducky, thanks for the advice yeah im rele hoping that our spot is loaded up with birds tomorrow. i have been rele compin at the bit to get out and knock a few birds out of the sky congrats on ur hunt i rele hope are's is as good and productive as ur's.... thanks
[email protected]


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> y were u up their?


not me.. but 2 buddy were there today ...and called me at 10 am.. wanted to come hunt with me this afternoon ... because there were no birds there


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> Just a helpful hint DONT!! listin to everything you here on here and asume its all true.. everybody in the north zone says they have no birds, i went up yesterday and we killed our 8 mallards by 8:30am and watched over 100 mallards land in front of us waitin for odd balls. you just have to scout yourself. no one is goin to tell ya theres birds around, i will admit i wont either.


oh i will tell you i have birds everywear.. we shoot 23 bands in the last two weeks


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

firstflight111 said:


> oh i will tell you i have birds everywear.. we shoot 23 bands in the last two weeks


That is nuts! we got 5 so far all year since september season, congrats on all the bling.


----------

